# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  İrlanda beklenen planını açıkladı

## bozok

*İrlanda beklenen planını açıkladı* 

**

*24.11.2010 - 17:01*

*Borç krizini aşmaya çalışan İrlanda hükümeti, bütçe açığını AB'nin belirlediği seviyeye indirebilmek için bir süredir üzerinde çalıştığı 4 yıllık tasarruf planının ayrıntılarını açıkladı.*

Başbakan Brian Cowen'ın, Maliye Bakanı Brian Lenihan ve üevre Bakanı John Gormley ile birlikte kamoyuna duyurduğu plan çerçevesinde, İrlanda 4 yıl içinde 15 milyar avro tasarruf edecek. 

Plan, 10 milyar avro harcama kesintileri, 5 milyar avro vergi artırımlarından oluşuyor. 4 yıl için öngörülen toplam tasarrufun yüzde 40'ının gelecek yıl için düşünüldüğü belirtiliyor. 

Sağlık harcamalarından 1,4 milyar avro kesinti öngören planda, katma değer vergisi standart oranının 4 yıl içinde kademeli olarak yüzde 21'den, yüzde 23'e yükseltilmesi öngörülüyor. 

Asgari ücretin de düşürüleceği plan çerçevesinde, İrlanda'nın ''kırmızı çizgisi'' olarak bilinen yüzde 12,5'lik kurumlar vergisi oranının değişmeyeceği bildiriliyor. 

Borç krizinin altından tek başına kalkamayan İrlanda'nın, Avrupa Birliği ve Uluslararası Para Fonu'ndan (IMF) alacağı yardımın 85 milyar avro dolayında olacağı sanılıyor. 

İrlanda ekonomisinin orta vadede geleceğini belirleyecek tasarruf planındaki mali önlemlerin, AB-IMF kurtarma paketi için de önem taşıdığı, bu yüzden plandaki tasarruf tedbirlerinin AB tarafından da ''onaylanması'' gerektiği belirtiliyor. 

*PROTESTO HAZIRLIKLARI*
üte yandan İrlanda'daki sendikalar ve öğrenci derneklerinin, İrlanda Sendikalar Konfederasyonu'nun (ICTU) öncülüğünde, hükümetin son dönemdeki ekonomi politikalarını protesto etmeye hazırlandığı bildirildi. 

Cumartesi günü yapılması planlanan yürüyüş ve gösterilere, on binlerce kişinin katılması bekleniyor. 

ülkedeki 55 sendikayı çatısı altında birleştiren ICTU, 4 yıl için planlanan tasarruf tedbirlerinin 7 yıla yayılmasını istiyor. 

İrlanda'daki 250 bin kamu çalışanı geçen yıl, maaş kesintileri ve işten çıkarmalar konusunda hükümetten somut güvenceler alamayınca bir günlük grev yapmıştı.


*GAZETEPORT*

----------

